

Race to drill into Antarctic Vostok lake - brkumar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16907998

======
Turing_Machine
According to the latest reports, they have indeed reached the water.
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iSjLDy87-...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iSjLDy87-GE-
PY41R-TiGX0GBSNA?docId=CNG.3ccfa3fdf33a23e06fbc68862a74e4a7.751)

